# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  CNC Đà Nẵng -- em tank9012 chuẩn bị đi chiến đấu trên đất Lào anh em, make by WW&AKM

## writewin

chưa bao h em liều như vậy, nhận 1 lần 3 hợp đồng làm máy và sửa chửa 1 máy ^^

do máy làm khá gấp rút nên chẳng chú tâm đến việc chụp hình

máy này em làm theo thiết kế của riêng em, ko copy của ai hay làm theo mẩu máy trung quốc nhằm tạo 1 hình dạng máy riêng của mình cũng như thương hiệu của VN khi ra nước ngoài 

máy dc thiết kế lắp rắp bằng ốc vít là chính hàn là phụ, nhưng khi hàn là phải hàn như vậy ^^





ngoài các chi tiết bắt buộc phải hàn như trục X và Y, thì còn lại em dùng kiểu lắp ốc hết, tuy chi phí và thời gian làm lâu hơn nhưng máy sẻ ổn định và dể dàng cho việc lắp ráp xa cũng như sửa chửa sau này 

vai máy với lo gô của em



góc nhìn khác


 1 góc vai máy



trục Z đang hoàng thiện, dự kiến ngày mai xong ^^




nhìn 1 cái tổng quát nè, xem có đáng yêu ko, nhìn thấy gọn gàn hơn mấy mẩu máy chi na có 2 cái gù gù 2 bên nhìn thấy muốn đạp 1 cái ^^





lộ hàng em chân dài da trắng trâu bò 4 trục sắp dc hoàn thiện tiếp theo sau em này, sắt dày 22 đến 25 ốc full ốc 8



mặt bàn dự kiến em này là tấm sắt dày 12mm ^^, 3 spin, 2 spin 2k2 vệ tinh spin trung tâm là con sino ăn trâu bò và đối trọng là ròng rọnc chứ ko phải là lò xo , nói chung em này là khá lâu và công phu nhưng dc cái rất là tờ râu 

1 đống hổ đốn của con máy 6012 đang chuẩn bị hoàn thành



và thêm em máy cnc chi na dc ng ta mua củ lại mà bị đem con bỏ chợ bơ vơ ko biết kêu ai nên em giúp hoàn thiện lại em nó ^^

----------

jimmyli, kametoco, nhatson, taih2, Tuấn, vietnamcnc, vietpham

----------


## thuhanoi

Ngon đấy Thắng, cứ thẳng tiến nhé, chúc mừng!!!

----------


## mig21

nể chú ww thiệt,ko nhận làm thì thôi chứ nhận toàn máy "trâu bò" ko hehe. Chúc mừng chú

----------


## Nam CNC

cái cha Boy nhà nghèo này chán thiệt , ngày trước nghiệp dư thì chơi ốc lục giác không , bây giờ muốn lên chuyên nghiệp chịu khó gắn miếng long đền , mà cha này chả hiểu gì , cái vai làm gì sợ trầy sơn mà gắn cái long đền đó , sợ nó rung khi chạy máy ốc nó tự tuôn ren thì phải gắn long đền vênh mới đúng chứ hehehe ... đúng chuẩn phải thêm cái long đền vênh chính giữa ốc và long đền lót nữa chú.

----------

writewin

----------


## Tuấn

Báo cáo cụ Nam CNC, có long đền vênh ợ  :Smile: 
Dáng máy đẹp cụ chủ ợ, mờ sao các cụ sản xuất máy nhà mềnh chả cụ nào tuyển lấy cha thợ hàn nào cho ra hồn là làm sao nhở ? thợ hàn điện em nghĩ nhiều như quân Nguyên mờ ?  :Smile:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## solero

> cái cha Boy nhà nghèo này chán thiệt , ngày trước nghiệp dư thì chơi ốc lục giác không , bây giờ muốn lên chuyên nghiệp chịu khó gắn miếng long đền , mà cha này chả hiểu gì , cái vai làm gì sợ trầy sơn mà gắn cái long đền đó , sợ nó rung khi chạy máy ốc nó tự tuôn ren thì phải gắn long đền vênh mới đúng chứ hehehe ... đúng chuẩn phải thêm cái long đền vênh chính giữa ốc và long đền lót nữa chú.


Cha này già mắt kém rồi. Trong hình có cả long đền thường và vênh rồi còn gì?

----------


## writewin

he he vụ bắt ốc em làm chuẩn lắm, lon đền vênh và lon đền phẳng đều có đủ, những chổ ốc đã cố đinh ko tháo ra nữa em đều cho keo lock ốc vào hết, đảm bảo ko rung rớt ra dc, tuổi cao mắt mờ rồi anh nam ơi, ^^

thợ hàn chuyên nghiệp bên em có chứ, từ thợ hàn tàu biển đến hàn ống áp lực đều có hết anh Tuấn ah

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Luyến

bác WW cho con đi xuất khẩu lao động rồi em với bác cùng cảnh ngộ. xuất khẩu lao động bên Lào cực lắm ạ, làm việc 24/24 chẳng được nghỉ ạ. Nghĩ đến con cái làm việc nhiều cũng thương.

----------


## blueocean

He he, làm 3 cái cũng là liều à. Anh đang nhận 5 cái nè chắc gọi là khùng  :Smile:  Bữa nay máy nhìn có vẻ đẹp hơn goài. Nhìn đống ốc vít bắt là thấy nản con gà luôn luôn, kiểu này công không cũng đội giá lên cả mớ  :Smile:

----------


## vietnamcnc

Góp ý nhé:

Mật độ ốc không cần quá dày như thế.
Yêu cầu cao thì 50mm 1 con, trung bình thì 100mm 1 con, khổ lớn thì 150 ~ 200mm 1 con.
Nếu chi tiết nhỏ không quan tâm đến phân bố lắm thì 3 ~4 con là OK

Mấy cái đầu ốc, chú chịu khó âm cái đầu cho nó thẩm mỹ, đa số âm đầu rồi thì chỉ cần 1 con lông đền vênh là đủ.

Máy của chú chắc là sẽ có ốp che... nhưng thêm tí chỗ đường cong cho nó hài hoà....

Còn cái con King cut kia nếu có điều kiện thì thay luôn 2 ray trượt vuông Y (hơi khó chút nhưng điều kiện ở xưởng chú là dư sức)....
Nếu dùng ray tròn thì nhanh tạo thành 4 rãnh bi trên trục tượt đó...
Mà mỗi lần thay cái trục tròn cũng mệt à, phải chép lại mấy cái lỗ khoan dưới đáy cây trượt tròn...oải cả người... tiền chẳng bi nhiêu.

----------

linhdt1121, Luyến, mig21, taih2, writewin

----------


## blueocean

Có cái ko hiểu là sao Thắng ko hàn luôn 1 khối vai thôi rồi phay cũng nhỏ gọn mà, rồi bắt ốc trên dưới cũng ok về độ ổn định mà, bắt ốc thế thì chắc nhưng có vẻ cực quá!

----------

Diyodira

----------


## taih2

Nhìn đống ốc em mỏi cả tay. 2 cái vai đó khoảng bao nhiêu kg bác Thắng ? Em thấy cái ray chỗ trục X bác không phay mà mài để bắt ray luôn  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## writewin

em lười hàn rồi anh hải ah, máy hàn phay đầy đủ nhưng thích làm kiểu này,còn làm 3 máy 1 lần chứ ko phải làm từ từ 3 máy, chứ máy làm dàn trải thì em xong 3 em này con 2 em tiếp còn khủng long hơn 2 em này nữa, hàn vai máy thì với em h đơn giản quá, 

máy đi lào thì em xuất qua bên đó em này làm em thứ 3 rồi ah, cũng làm việc và làm dc  việc cho ng ta nên ng ta mới đặt tiếp ah

@anh Gian: lúc đầu em cũng định làm 5cm 1 em, giống như máy trăng to đùng ấy em dùng ốc 8 và khoản cách 5mm, nên khi xuống ốc 6 em cho gần lại tí với nhú ra như thế nhìn cho tờ râu tí, vì khách em dặn làm trâu trâu, với 1 con ốc bao nhiêu tiền lắm thêm 1 công khoan 1 công ta rô tầm 10p nhưng nhìn tờ râu hơn hẳng, mình biết là dư rồi nhưng khách ko biết nếu xa quá ng ta kêu yếu thì mệt lắm ah
@tài: trục X em đi phay đấy chứ nhưng khúc đó là khúc cuối dao có 1 bật nên em mài côn lài lài tí cho mất khi sơn lên thì đẹp hơn ah

----------

taih2

----------


## vietnamcnc

Tên này chuyên xỏ lá mình!
Cả E-meo cho mình nó cũng viết là Gian!

Gian Giê (GianG) nhé!

----------


## Diyodira

> Có cái ko hiểu là sao Thắng ko hàn luôn 1 khối vai thôi rồi phay cũng nhỏ gọn mà, rồi bắt ốc trên dưới cũng ok về độ ổn định mà, bắt ốc thế thì chắc nhưng có vẻ cực quá!


Kiểu làm bắt ốc nhiều như này riêng mình không hài lòng chút nào, càng cho thấy sự rẻ rúng về công thợ, làm đồ chơi thì hổng bàn, nhưng đây là máy thương mại.
Góp ý chân thành.

----------

writewin

----------


## Diyodira

Chúng ta phải thể hiện tư duy trong chế tạo nữa, nên đơn giản và hiệu quả. Mình thấy khoảng 60% bulông sẽ không phải tháo ra lại sau khi ráp hoàn chỉnh.
Thanks

----------

writewin

----------


## Luyến

> Kiểu làm bắt ốc nhiều như này riêng mình không hài lòng chút nào, càng cho thấy sự rẻ rúng về công thợ, làm đồ chơi thì hổng bàn, nhưng đây là máy thương mại.
> Góp ý chân thành.


Không phải rẻ Rúm nguyên công đâu bác ạ. Bọn em là những người mới tham gia vào thị trường đang tìm con đường đi riêng cho mình lên tìm cách khắch phục những yếu điểm trước đây để khắc phục thôi.

----------

writewin

----------


## writewin

hự vậy hả anh Gian Giê, trước h hổng rày ko chú ý vụ đó hê hê vụ sau tên anh có chữ Giê( Dê) ^^

@anh di zo đi ra:cám ơn anh ,ko phải công thợ rẻ rúm đâu anh, ngồi khoan lổ nhiều và ta rô nhiều cũng cực lắm anh ah, vì càng taro nhiều càng dể gãy mũi và mắc mũi trong tấm thép, nếu mắc ngồi tháo ra rất mất thời gian thậm chí là ko tháo ra dc dẩn đến hỏng phôi hoặc xấu, như hình dưới em cũng biết dùng ốc 8 khoản cách từ 7cm đến 10cm 1 con là dư đạt yêu cầu kỹ thuật và đẹp rồi nhưng khách thì ko nghĩ như mình,vì họ chỉ nghĩ càng nhiều càng tốt vì khi ký xong hợp đồng có dặn nhẹ em 1 câu, "mổi dãy bắt thêm vài con cho cứng nhé thắng" nên em mới làm xuống 6 và chơi chằn chịt như thế cho khỏi ý kiến khi nghiệm thu máy ah,

----------

Gamo, Tuấn

----------


## Diyodira

> hự vậy hả anh Gian Giê, trước h hổng rày ko chú ý vụ đó hê hê vụ sau tên anh có chữ Giê( Dê) ^^
> 
> @anh di zo đi ra:cám ơn anh ,ko phải công thợ rẻ rúm đâu anh, ngồi khoan lổ nhiều và ta rô nhiều cũng cực lắm anh ah, vì càng taro nhiều càng dể gãy mũi và mắc mũi trong tấm thép, nếu mắc ngồi tháo ra rất mất thời gian thậm chí là ko tháo ra dc dẩn đến hỏng phôi hoặc xấu, như hình dưới em cũng biết dùng ốc 8 khoản cách từ 7cm đến 10cm 1 con là dư đạt yêu cầu kỹ thuật và đẹp rồi nhưng khách thì ko nghĩ như mình,vì họ chỉ nghĩ càng nhiều càng tốt vì khi ký xong hợp đồng có dặn nhẹ em 1 câu, "mổi dãy bắt thêm vài con cho cứng nhé thắng" nên em mới làm xuống 6 và chơi chằn chịt như thế cho khỏi ý kiến khi nghiệm thu máy ah,


Nghe bác nói mình càng thấy bất công, kinh nghiệm là đừng chạy theo chủ đầu tư, dồn sức cho những cái đáng giá để ít bảo hành, kinh nghiệm cho thấy ae chế tạo máy cnc ở VN còn thiệt thòi nhiều lắm.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

Bắt ốc này có nhiều cái dở tốn công làm, sai số lớn, không bền ..

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, ko bắt ốc thì mình làm sao hả bác? Hàn thì sau này gỡ ra để bảo trì ra sao?

----------


## writewin

@anh di zo đi ra: cũng ko đáng bao nhiêu anh ah, tiện thể cho thằng thợ mới vào nó ngồi tập ra rô cho lên trình độ, em cũng có giải thích rồi mà ng ta thích thế thôi em cũng ko nói nhiều, còn lại em tập trung tư vấn họ về chọn hành trình máy với số đầu bao nhiêu cho phù hợp với công việc và sản phẩm của khách là chính, chứ ko phải khách yêu cầu con 1325  đầu là em cứ thế mà làm đâu, he he 

@anh luyến: đúng kiểu này hơi mất công, nhưng sai số và ko bền thì anh có thể giải thích vì sao ko ah ^^

----------


## Tuấn

Cụ chủ làm cẩn thận quá, em ủng hộ vụ chiều lòng khách hàng, thêm một vài giờ ngồi khoan, bắt thêm chục con ốc mà khách hàng đi rêu rao với thiên hạ là cha này làm máy cẩn thận thì cũng đáng lắm cụ ạ. 

Mà cái vai tam giác cụ cũng khoan được thì em nể cụ quá, khoan chỗ ấy khoai lòi  :Smile:  dưng mà khoan được dư lày là quá tốt ạ.

----------


## Luyến

> @anh luyến: đúng kiểu này hơi mất công, nhưng sai số và ko bền thì anh có thể giải thích vì sao ko ah ^^


Sai số của hai bên vai với chi tiết bản vẽ chuẩn. Bác phay nhưng chi tiết nhỏ sau đó lắp ghép lại với nhau. Những chi tiết nhỏ đó không đảm bảo chuẩn, khi lắp vào nhau sẽ dẫn đến sai số cộng dồn các chi tiết lại. 
Em thấy vai này dùng thép hàn. tốt nhất là đúc gang .. Bác bắt ốc dư này lâu ngày ốc sẽ lỏng ra máy chạy dung ray nhiều.
Em không biết các chi tiết lắp ghép này có hạ bậc hay có chốt định vị không lên khó chém tiếp được.  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

giữa bắt ốc có long đền vênh và hàn , thì khung máy khi rung không có bộ phận giảm chấn thì mối hàn kém hơn so với bắt ốc nhiều , nếu có long đền vênh thì ốc không bung ra được đâu , nếu nó bung thì chẳng ai thiết kế cái long đền đó làm gì.

nếu nói nhiều chi tiết không chuẩn lắp vào càng kém chuẩn là sai .... nhiều chi tiết không chuẩn khi lắp ghép có dịch chuyển thì sau đó vẫn có thể tạo thành 1 khối chuẩn , chỉ có điều công lắp ráp sẽ cực hơn nhiều , chứ còn hàn khung mà phương pháp gá kẹp đặt phôi , phay không đúng , lúc tháo ra mà khung bị vặn thì khỏi chỉnh nhé. Cái nào cũng có tính tương đối của nó không thể áp đặt chủ quan được.


Tháp eiffel chỉ dùng toàn đinh tán và bu long vẫn sống tốt hơn trăm năm đấy nhé , em chưa thấy bung con nào dù gió thổi phần phật.

có làm 1 cái máy phay kim loại như bác KhoaC3 hay bluocean thì các bác mới biết lợi hại của bậc hay chốt , không phải lúc nào có bậc hay rãnh cũng là tốt... nếu máy móc đầy đủ , hiểu biết kĩ thuật đầy đủ thì nên làm.... đừng đem cái chốt ra hù em nhé bác Tuấn hehehehe.

Khoan lỗ trên bậc xéo thì phải dùng qua mũi phay rồi anh Tuấn ạ

----------

ABCNC, Gamo, taih2, Tuấn, writewin

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, thế thì nếu hàn trước thì mình phay bằng cách gì? trừ khi có máy phay phẳng?

Đúc gang thì có lo vụ co ngót của gang ko?

----------


## vietnamcnc

Co rút rất nhiều vì ứng suất bên trong khi đúc.

Phải để thường hóa ngoài mưa nắng 6 tháng đến 1 năm...

Nếu có lò ủ thường hóa thì nhanh hơn....

Nhưng còn 1 vấn nạn khác của gang Việt Nam là trong gang đúc ra có nhiều tạp chất, thậm chí là cả 1 cục hợp kim...

Cái này nó gây ra một vụ án tốn tiền dao và gia công rất nhiều khi gia công lại... thậm chí còn có thể vứt luôn cục gang...

----------

Ga con, Gamo, taih2, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Khoan lỗ trên bậc xéo thì phải dùng qua mũi phay rồi anh Tuấn ạ


Dùng mũi phay lắp lên máy khoan hay máy phay hả cụ ? trước em phải khoan một mớ lỗ chéo dư lày, lọ mọ khoan thẳng trước, lấy bậc rồi mới gác chéo đi khoan tiếp lỗ chéo, cực không thể tả he he  :Smile: 

À mà các bác nhà mình đi tháo máy có nghe tiếng " phăng" một phát sau khi nghiến răng vặn cho con ốc nó xoay không ạ ? Nghe sướng cực  :Smile:

----------

taih2

----------


## Nam CNC

hàn trước thành khung , rồi sau đó đưa vào cái máy phay phải lớn hơn cái khung thì khi ấy phay mặt phẳng hay rãnh bắt ray thì sẽ tốt hơn , chính xác hơn , việc phay từng cụm hay module rồi sau đó lắp ghép lại thì rất cực vì việc so song song và phẳng thì cực khó , cái đó phải hỏi cha CKD bằng phương pháp căng dây thép mãnh , đôi lúc phương pháp cổ điển này cho kết quả tuyệt vời.... còn việc phay khung nguy hiểm nhất là việc gá , kẹp , gá thế nào , kẹp thế nào để hạn chế cong quẹo ít nhất có thể ( để không xuất hiện ứng suất ) càng không có càng tốt để khi phay xong tháo ra khung không bị vặn , chứ khung đã bị vặn xéo , đưa vô phay phẳng xong rồi tháo ra, khung vặn lại thì xéo lại ngay , do là máy gỗ , độ chính xác không cao nên vẫn chưa có anh em nào dính chưởng món này.


việc đúc gang hay đúc cái quái gì thì độ co ngót quan trọng lắm, vì co ngót nên chẳng ai mới đúc ra mà dám dùng liền cả , vậy mới có truyền thuyết , bên japan đúc gang xong khung máy , vứt ra ngoài trời tầm 6 tháng trở lên đề khung ấy hết co ngót và nhả ra hết ứng suất thì anh em mới dám đưa vào gia công để ráp máy.


Ngày trước em láp ráp cái khung máy 5 trục , em cố gắng hì hục hoàn thành ráp 2 cái trục xoay trong vòng 1 ngày , độ sai số tấm 0.01mm trên 1 đoạn gia công 70mm , mừng quá đi ngủ , ngày mai tự nhiên thấy sai số lớn hơn thế là rút kinh nghiệm , ráp xong 1 trục để yên đó 2 ngày , sau đó ráp tiếp , sau đó 2 ngày tiếp kiểm tra và tinh chỉnh xíu thôi , thế là công lắp ghép 1 con mini đạt yêu cầu 5 trục tàm tạm em mất 1 tuần hehehe , nói thiệt à chứ không chém gió gì đâu nhé.

----------

Gamo, novicus, taih2, writewin

----------


## Nam CNC

nếu có máy phay thì anh ấn 1 phát tạo bậc thẳng trước , chứ gắn mũi phay vào khoan tạo bậc thẳng khó lắm, mẻ dao ngay , rớt luôn cái đầu khoan .

----------

taih2, Tuấn

----------


## Luyến

> giữa bắt ốc có long đền vênh và hàn , thì khung máy khi rung không có bộ phận giảm chấn thì mối hàn kém hơn so với bắt ốc nhiều , nếu có long đền vênh thì ốc không bung ra được đâu , nếu nó bung thì chẳng ai thiết kế cái long đền đó làm gì.
> 
> nếu nói nhiều chi tiết không chuẩn lắp vào càng kém chuẩn là sai .... nhiều chi tiết không chuẩn khi lắp ghép có dịch chuyển thì sau đó vẫn có thể tạo thành 1 khối chuẩn , chỉ có điều công lắp ráp sẽ cực hơn nhiều , chứ còn hàn khung mà phương pháp gá kẹp đặt phôi , phay không đúng , lúc tháo ra mà khung bị vặn thì khỏi chỉnh nhé. Cái nào cũng có tính tương đối của nó không thể áp đặt chủ quan được.
> 
> 
> Tháp eiffel chỉ dùng toàn đinh tán và bu long vẫn sống tốt hơn trăm năm đấy nhé , em chưa thấy bung con nào dù gió thổi phần phật.
> 
> có làm 1 cái máy phay kim loại như bác KhoaC3 hay bluocean thì các bác mới biết lợi hại của bậc hay chốt , không phải lúc nào có bậc hay rãnh cũng là tốt... nếu máy móc đầy đủ , hiểu biết kĩ thuật đầy đủ thì nên làm.... đừng đem cái chốt ra hù em nhé bác Tuấn hehehehe.
> 
> Khoan lỗ trên bậc xéo thì phải dùng qua mũi phay rồi anh Tuấn ạ


Những chi tiết lắp ghép muốn chắc chắn buộc phải dùng chốt hoặc hạ bậc định vị vị trí lắp ghép. Khi có chốt định vị hoặc gờ định vị thì con ốc lúc này chỉ có tác dụng kẹp chặt 2 vật lại với nhau. Mật độ ốc dầy sẽ chắc hơn là ít ốc là cái chắc rồi. Của bác ấy không có gờ hày chốt tức là con long đen vênh chỉ có tác dụng chông thôi ốc chứ không có tác dụng chống xe dịch khỏi vị trí chuẩn.
So sanh hàn và bắt ốc thì ốc không bằng hàn đâu bác ạ. Bác tính đúng tiêu chuẩn nhé. Miếng sắt của bác dầy 14mm bác bắt ốc 8 vị trí bắt 50mm/ con, so với hàn đúng đủ miếng săt dầy 14mm bác hàn bù mối hàn bằng độ dầy của miếng sắt đó xem ốc chắc hay hàn chắc.

----------

Gamo, taih2, Tuấn

----------


## Nam CNC

hàn tất nhiên phải hơn là bắt bulong rồi , nhưng không phải trường hợp nào cái gì hàn cũng tốt hơn bắt bu lông , trong những bộ phận có rung động lớn thì bulong có ưu điểm hơn vi khả năng hấp thụ ứng suất tốt hơn mối hàn .

nếu tính toán được lực siết ốc thi sự lo sợ dịch chỉnh bởi 1 lực khác tác động là không đáng ngại , nếu lục đẩy là 1N , nếu lực siết ốc tạo ra lực kháng đẩy là 2N vậy em hỏi xem vật ấy di chuyển bằng cách nào ?

----Phương pháp nào không quan trọng miễn tính toán đúng yêu cầu kĩ thuật thì vẫn tốt như nhau , 1 phần do điều kiện sản xuất mỗi nhà sản xuất sẽ chọn 1 phương pháp tối ưu cho mình nên bác không nên nhận định chủ quan phương pháp ấy "kém bền ".


---- 1 ông làm kĩ thuật lúc nào cũng đòi hỏi đúng kĩ thuật thì chỉ là 1 chuyên gia , nếu đúng kĩ thuật và đáp ứng yêu cầu khách hàng nữa thì mới làm ông chủ được nhé bác diyodira... ông anh cực đoan quá.

----------

Gamo, taih2, vietnamcnc, writewin

----------


## vietnamcnc

Hàn sẽ làm phát sinh ứng suất bêntrong do kim loại giãn nở nhiệt và co rút khi nguội.

Đúng nguyên tắc hàn xong vẫn phải để thường hóa cho dù khi hàn có đồ gá.

Một điều quan trọng nữa là với tay nghề và kinh nghiệm không cao sẽ không kiểm soát được độ ngấu của kim loại và việc chọn que hàn không đúng sẽ làm vùng hàn bị đóng cứng quá mức gây ra nứt rạn bên trong...
Mối hàn quá lửâ oxy hóa nhiều sẽ trở nên giòn... dễ nứt gãy trong quá trình vận chuyển và sử dụng do rung động...

Còn so sánh tính chịu lực của hàn và Bulong thì phải xét đến yêu cầu độ bền lắp ghép và thêm nữa là lực phá hủy Bu lông, lực phá hủy mối hàn, lực phá hủy chi tiết...

----------

Gamo, Luyến, taih2, writewin

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, ông Diyodira với tui giống nhau là yêu cầu kỹ thuật cao quá. Nhiều khi khách hàng nó yêu cầu bậy bạ, mình can => mất mối >.<

----------

writewin

----------


## CKD

Em tin là phần lớn a/e trên này ít người biết cái gọi là kỹ thuật hàn & quy trình hàn. Còn hàn thì có vẻ ai ai cũng hàn được.
Xét về độ bền thì chưa chắc phương pháp nào hơn à. Từ khía cạnh kỹ thuật của các a/e nghiệp dư thì em nghĩ là phương pháp bắt ốc rủi ro ít hơn.
Hàn đẹp chưa chắc đã đúng kỹ thuật, chứ chưa nói đến bền.
Kỹ thuật hàn giúp cho mối hàn đạt chất lượng và độ bền đúng ra mối hàn phải có.
Quy trình hàn giúp cho mối hàn hạn chế các rủi ro về ứng suất, ít biến dạng.

----------

ABCNC, Ga con, Gamo, Luyến, taih2, vietnamcnc, writewin

----------


## writewin

anh gà mờ đúng đó, can cái j can đúng chứ thêm vài h ngồi khoan thêm vài lổ và thêm vài con ốc cũng chẳng đáng bao công, khuyên j thêm mệt, thôi theo ý nó để có j nó còn PR mình ^^, 

hàn thì có lẻ ai cũng biết hàn rồi, nhưng hàn đúng kỹ thuật và đúng quy trình mới là vấn đề để đảm bảo độ bền của mối hàn cũng như phần kim loại xung quanh mối hàn, "chứ cầm que chọt chọt sèo sòe sòe he he dính rồi ta biết hàn rồi ^^",

còn như anh luyến nói hàn bù đủ tấm sắt 14mm thì công nhận cứng thiệt, mà trước chừ em chưa thấy bao h, vì trước đây em làm mẩu thử nghiệm lên bật tay nghề hàn cho công nhân của công ty đóng tàu sông thu với lại bài tuyển công nhân hàn của 1 số công ty nước ngoài sắt tầm 14- 30mm mà chưa thấy ai mối hàn nào vát mép và hàn bù xâu đến 14mm cả 

còn phương pháp bắt ốc về độ chính xác cũng như độ bền thì anh Nam đã nói rồi, anh Nam nói tháp ép phờ en làm j cho xa, đi ra đầu nhà thấy mấy cây trụ điện đây, có chổ nào nó hàn đâu, cây trụ điện đó mà hàn là đảm bảo gãy ngay sau 1 cơn bão ^^

PS: nói thêm mắc công nói em chém gió ăn ko nói có về vụ thử mối hàn. Phương pháp thử mối hàn: mối hàn sau khi dc đưa đến em gia công phay chuẩn song song 2 đường và chừa lượng dư còn lại là bao nhiêu cm2  tùy theo độ dày của mối hàn mà chừa lại, sản phẩm sau khi gia công xong dc đem đến trung tâm quatec2 ( trung tâm đo lường chất lượng 2)  để đưa lên máy kéo để kéo gãy, với lực bao nhiêu tấn thì mối hàn đứt gãy, và tùy vào chổ gãy ở đâu ( trên mối hàn, mép mối hàn, và phần kim loại ngoài mối hàn) sẻ cho ra kết quả chất lượng của đường hàn cũng như tay nghề của ng thợ hàn đó ,

----------


## Luyến

ý là miếng sắt đó dầy cỡ nào thì hàn bù mối hàn cỡ đó.  Tất nhiên là mài vát rồi.
Tính rồi thì cứ làm thôi.

----------


## writewin

tất nhiên là mài vát rồi mới hàn chứ anh, ko mài vát góc thì hàn ko chắc cho lắm, còn vụ sắt dày bao nhiêu vát mép và hàn bù bấy nhiêu thì .............kinh quá, 1 que 3.2mm em hàn chuẩn cứng và ngấu trung bình dài tầm 7cm có khi hơn có khi ít tùy vào tay ngoáy của em, sắt 30 vát mép xong hàn chắc hết gần bó
 hay ý anh chỉ là vát mép nhỏ rồi hàn, nếu chỉ là vát mép nhỏ thì thôi đừng vát, em dùng que 3.2 để điện mạnh 1 tí tay hàn góc vuông  hơn 1 tí hàn trước qua 1 que rồi hàn đẹp lại đảm bảo chắc và cứng hơn vát mép nhỏ.

tất nhiên là phải tính rồi mới làm chứ anh,ko tính trước sao làm, vấn đề là tính toán làm sao và tính đúng hay ko

----------


## Luyến

Anh hùng bàn phím phát.

----------


## CKD

Kiểm nghiệm hàn có:
- Kéo đứt.
- Bẻ gảy.
- Rung động thử mỏi
- Chụp X-ray, siêu âm.
Thợ bật 7 chưa qua đào tạo chuyên môn hàn chưa chắc đi kiểm nghiệm đạt.
Vụ hàn này bác Tuấn là chuyên gia.. chưa thấy bác ấy có ý kiến.

----------

Gamo, Luyến, taih2, vietnamcnc

----------


## Ga con

> Hàn sẽ làm phát sinh ứng suất bêntrong do kim loại giãn nở nhiệt và co rút khi nguội.
> 
> Đúng nguyên tắc hàn xong vẫn phải để thường hóa cho dù khi hàn có đồ gá.


Cái này cũng chưa chính xác, vì bác không làm đúng quy trình nung nóng chi tiết + kiểm tra nhiệt độ hàn và sấy que hàn đến nhiệt độ thích hợp. Nếu làm đúng quy trình thì không cần xử lý sau khi hoàn thành. Trong ngành em hàn công trình thép vài ba nghìn tấn, dày đến 100mm, toàn loại grade cao như X65.

P/S: mượn nick ku em post vài bài.
Thanks.

----------

Gamo, huyquynhbk, Luyến, vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Cái này cũng chưa chính xác, vì bác không làm đúng quy trình nung nóng chi tiết + kiểm tra nhiệt độ hàn và sấy que hàn đến nhiệt độ thích hợp. Nếu làm đúng quy trình thì không cần xử lý sau khi hoàn thành. Trong ngành em hàn công trình thép vài ba nghìn tấn, dày đến 100mm, toàn loại grade cao như X65.
> 
> P/S: mượn nick ku em post vài bài.
> Thanks.


Đang nói với điều kiện DIY và doanh nghiệp tôm tép bác ợ!

Còn có điều kiện ra cả 1 quy trình hàn, khống chế vật liệu, quản lý điều kiện hàn... kiểm tra chất lượng... thì quá hay rồi.
Thậm chí nó còn dò siêu âm, thử độ bền... rồi lại cải tiến quy trình liên tục nữa...

DIY không theo nổi!

----------

huyquynhbk, Luyến

----------


## Diyodira

> Cụ chủ làm cẩn thận quá, em ủng hộ vụ chiều lòng khách hàng, thêm một vài giờ ngồi khoan, bắt thêm chục con ốc mà khách hàng đi rêu rao với thiên hạ là cha này làm máy cẩn thận thì cũng đáng lắm cụ ạ. 
> 
> Mà cái vai tam giác cụ cũng khoan được thì em nể cụ quá, khoan chỗ ấy khoai lòi  dưng mà khoan được dư lày là quá tốt ạ.
> 
> 
> Đính kèm 7001


Chắc cụ ăn sung mặc sướng nên mới nghĩ là thêm vài giờ :-)), vài ngày thì có, khoan cạnh đã khó, taro càng chua, chưa nói gãy mũi rồi ngồi móc ra, mà quan trọng là vụ này không phải thợ lơtơmơ làm được, nếu không muốn mua sẵn một rổ mũi.

Vụ chiều lòng khách hàng thì mình đồng ý, nhưng càng rườm rà càng thiệt thòi về sau, ý thức vận hành máy cũng như kế hoạch khấu hao, tái đầu tư hầu như ở VN chưa có, 

Ah, ae nào thích nâng cấp touch screen (màn hình cảm ứng ) thì inbox mình chỉ chỗ mua cho nhé, mình mới thay mấy cái, cảm giác thích thú, oai. 17inch hiệu Eizo japan giá 1.1tr (nhớ mua từ từ chậm rãi chứ nó lên giá), sở dĩ mình không post địa chỉ vì lỡ vườn khác qua thấy hốt hết, còn hơn 2 chục cái.
Với lại BT30 ATC- ER32&16, toàn Swiss, Germany mới keng, 350ng/cái, bữa mua dùm bác Thuhanoi 2 cái, mình quất 5 cái.
Thanks

----------

ghoang, Luyến, taih2, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Khi nào thuận lợi bác mua giúp cái BT30-ER16 nhé. Để xem có quất cái màn không nhỉ, phân vân  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luyến

Quất cái màn đi bác. Sài cái màn cảm ứng nó tê hơn sài chuột nhiềù
Bác đi rô đi ra mua hộ em 5 cái nhé.

----------


## Diyodira

Mấy bác trong Nam em inbox không biết có bác nào rước cho bác Luyến với Thuhanoi không, em sợ không có tgian.
Thanks

----------

Luyến, taih2, thuhanoi

----------


## ghoang

> Chắc cụ ăn sung mặc sướng nên mới nghĩ là thêm vài giờ :-)), vài ngày thì có, khoan cạnh đã khó, taro càng chua, chưa nói gãy mũi rồi ngồi móc ra, mà quan trọng là vụ này không phải thợ lơtơmơ làm được, nếu không muốn mua sẵn một rổ mũi.
> 
> Vụ chiều lòng khách hàng thì mình đồng ý, nhưng càng rườm rà càng thiệt thòi về sau, ý thức vận hành máy cũng như kế hoạch khấu hao, tái đầu tư hầu như ở VN chưa có, 
> 
> Ah, ae nào thích nâng cấp touch screen (màn hình cảm ứng ) thì inbox mình chỉ chỗ mua cho nhé, mình mới thay mấy cái, cảm giác thích thú, oai. 17inch hiệu Eizo japan giá 1.1tr (nhớ mua từ từ chậm rãi chứ nó lên giá), sở dĩ mình không post địa chỉ vì lỡ vườn khác qua thấy hốt hết, còn hơn 2 chục cái.
> Với lại BT30 ATC- ER32&16, toàn Swiss, Germany mới keng, 350ng/cái, bữa mua dùm bác Thuhanoi 2 cái, mình quất 5 cái.
> Thanks


Bác cho em xin cái địa chỉ mua Touch Screen với ah.

----------


## thuhanoi

Thắng đâu rồi - có thích trang bị màn touchscreen này cho con tank không, nếu có mình gửi luôn 1 cái + 1 BT30/ER16 nhé

----------


## Ga con

> Đang nói với điều kiện DIY và doanh nghiệp tôm tép bác ợ!
> 
> Còn có điều kiện ra cả 1 quy trình hàn, khống chế vật liệu, quản lý điều kiện hàn... kiểm tra chất lượng... thì quá hay rồi.
> Thậm chí nó còn dò siêu âm, thử độ bền... rồi lại cải tiến quy trình liên tục nữa...
> 
> DIY không theo nổi!


Dạ không đến mức đó đâu anh,
Ở nhà em cũng làm, 1 cái đèn khò gió đá + bộ đo nhiệt độ không tiếp xúc là xong  :Big Grin: . Hồi không có khò gió đá em dùng cái khò bình gas OK. Còn cái bộ đo nhiệt độ bằng hồng ngoại kia em mượn của ông chú là ở công ty chuyên bán thiết bị đo lường và dược phẩm (giá hình như 3-4T).

Phương pháp này là vừa làm vừa khử ứng suất luôn. Hàn xong để nguội là xong. Còn ống sấy que hàn thì bác ra chỗ bán thiết bị hàn, cắm điện vào nó nóng tầm 150-200 độ C, mục đích là làm khô que hàn thôi.

Trong ngành em không cho phép dùng hàn mig, không thì đơn giản rồi. Đắp mấy chỗ dày ~60mm, vát 2 bên, dài 1m thôi đã hết vài chục kg que hàn rồi (nhiều loại que to như ngón tay giữa, lõi 8mm luôn).

Thanks.

----------

Luyến, vietnamcnc, writewin

----------


## Tuấn

> chưa bao h em liều như vậy, nhận 1 lần 3 hợp đồng làm máy và sửa chửa 1 máy ^^
> 
> do máy làm khá gấp rút nên chẳng chú tâm đến việc chụp hình
> 
> máy này em làm theo thiết kế của riêng em, ko copy của ai hay làm theo mẩu máy trung quốc nhằm tạo 1 hình dạng máy riêng của mình cũng như thương hiệu của VN khi ra nước ngoài 
> 
> máy dc thiết kế lắp rắp bằng ốc vít là chính hàn là phụ, nhưng khi hàn là phải hàn như vậy ^^


Bác chủ hàn xong, ngại đánh xỉ hàn có thể dùng đèn khò ( gió đá thổi vào mối hàn thì các vảy vụn của sỉ hàn sẽ bong ra ạ. Lúc sơn máy sẽ đẹp hơn.
Mấy cha hàng xóm nhà em hàn que hàn 5ly, dài cỡ nửa mét, em thấy cũng nhanh hơn hàn que nhỏ.
Muốn nhanh nữa bác có thể dùng máy CO2 ( còn gọi là MIG - MAG chi đó ) Cái này hàn vật liệu dày từ 1cm trở lên rất nhanh ạ, dây 1,6mm ngày trước em hàn mỗi ngày 2 cuộn to đùng. Em khộng hàn cái này 25 năm òi, dưng mà cụ nào ở Hà lội hoặc quanh quanh muốn hàn thì em có thể chỉ trỏ được tí tẹo.

Một đường hàn như thế này không khó, tập vài lần là hàn được:



Hàn cái của này nó không có xỉ hàn, thời gian nhanh hơn nhiều so với hàn que, có thể sơn ngay được, khỏi phải mài với matit. Điểm cuối đường hàn bị lỗi, nhìn hơi khó chịu, thợ chỉ cần chạy đến cuối rồi kéo cái mỏ lại tẹo là khắc phục được. Các chấm nhỏ bắn ra dính vào vật liệu xung quanh có thể dùng nước pha dầu quết trước khi hàn, hơi khói tẹo dưng mà hàn xong gạt cái rơi liền  :Smile: 


Mấy cái của mỏng mỏng tầm dưới 1cm thì hàn Tig cũng nhanh. Ưu điểm là dễ hàn, mối hàn đẹp, hàn xong để sơn luôn khoe hàng he he  :Smile: 

Thợ mới học nghề có thể sau vài ngày hàn được dư lày:


Em không dám chém gió linh tinh, chỉ mong các bác nhà mình ngày càng hoàn thiện các con máy CNC, Trước là dễ bán hàng, dễ kiếm xiền hơn, nâng tầm oai oách của mấy con máy nhà ta là o kia lém roài ợ.

----------

biết tuốt, Ga con, Gamo, Luyến, ppgas, taih2, writewin

----------


## Tuấn

> Hàn sẽ làm phát sinh ứng suất bêntrong do kim loại giãn nở nhiệt và co rút khi nguội.
> 
> Đúng nguyên tắc hàn xong vẫn phải để thường hóa cho dù khi hàn có đồ gá.
> 
> Một điều quan trọng nữa là với tay nghề và kinh nghiệm không cao sẽ không kiểm soát được độ ngấu của kim loại và việc chọn que hàn không đúng sẽ làm vùng hàn bị đóng cứng quá mức gây ra nứt rạn bên trong...
> Mối hàn quá lửâ oxy hóa nhiều sẽ trở nên giòn... dễ nứt gãy trong quá trình vận chuyển và sử dụng do rung động...
> 
> Còn so sánh tính chịu lực của hàn và Bulong thì phải xét đến yêu cầu độ bền lắp ghép và thêm nữa là lực phá hủy Bu lông, lực phá hủy mối hàn, lực phá hủy chi tiết...


Lực co rút của mối hàn khá kinh hoàng, để kẹp tôn inox 3ly lực ép em dùng là 40 tấn, nếu chỉ là 2 thanh ray đường tàu ép lên thì hàn xong nó bẻ cong 2 cây ray như đùa ạ.

----------


## taih2

Cái vụ đánh xỉ hàn hay đó bác Tuấn ợ ! Em khoái  :Embarrassment:  mà nhà em không có gió đá em dùng bình gas mini khò được không bác ?

----------


## writewin

gió đá thì em có sẳn, vì cũng hay dùng nó để gắn lên máy cnc cắt vài thứ linh tinh nhưng chưa bao h dùng để lẩy xỉ hàn cả, đa phần em dùng búa nhỏ nhọn hoặc đầu xì rô đục đục nhè nhẹ là bay, rồi dùng chổi thép chà vài cái là xong,

bác Tuấn biết PP nào hàn que mà ko co rút ko ah, hồi bên 4 room kia có chuyên gia bảo là trình em chưa đến nên ko biết hàn ko co rút, 

hôm nay tủ điện xong rồi mà quên chụp hình mất,làm mãi đến gần 8 h nên ko chú ý ^^, mai chụp khoe chơi ^^ để mấy bác góp ý cho em hoàn thiện ngoài và nội thất tủ điện

----------


## Tuấn

> gió đá thì em có sẳn, vì cũng hay dùng nó để gắn lên máy cnc cắt vài thứ linh tinh nhưng chưa bao h dùng để lẩy xỉ hàn cả, đa phần em dùng búa nhỏ nhọn hoặc đầu xì rô đục đục nhè nhẹ là bay, rồi dùng chổi thép chà vài cái là xong,
> 
> bác Tuấn biết PP nào hàn que mà ko co rút ko ah, hồi bên 4 room kia có chuyên gia bảo là trình em chưa đến nên ko biết hàn ko co rút, 
> 
> hôm nay tủ điện xong rồi mà quên chụp hình mất,làm mãi đến gần 8 h nên ko chú ý ^^, mai chụp khoe chơi ^^ để mấy bác góp ý cho em hoàn thiện ngoài và nội thất tủ điện


Sorry bác em hơi " ném đá" vụ thợ hàn, bác đừng bực mình nhé  :Smile:  Thực em không có ý chê bai, chỉ là em ngồi em tiếc thui bác ạ. Hàn thì có gì đâu, cố tí là chả khác gì máy ngoại cả. Các bác quá là siêu vụ điện đóm, lập trình. Em nhìn vào như nhìn bức vách, không phải em lười, chế một cái máy em sẵn sàng đọc vài nghìn trang tài liêu trong dăm bảy năm để hiểu nó, dưng mà vụ đấu mấy cái sì tép sao mà nó trìu tượng thế, em nản quá nên mới làm con máy C dở hơi để có thêm lý do học cái món điều kiển ( vụ đấu điện em chịu hẳn rồi, quá là khó ) Chắc nhiều bác cũng nghĩ em bị dở hơi hoặc ngông nghênh chi đó  :Smile: 

Hôm trước có anh bạn sang Vn chơi, em dẫn đến xem cái máy H thần thánh của lão Si phọ em. Hắn bảo tao thực sự ngả mũ kính nể lão Si phọ, trong điều kiện như thế này mà hắn làm được thế thì quá siêu, mặc dù máy này bên nước nó người ta có lâu rồi. 

Em không biết hàn que bác ạ, cái này em nói thật mặc dù em có tất cả các loại bằng cấp cao nhất về hàn que. Em chỉ được học, thi lấy bằng rồi vứt đấy, hàn tig và mig thì em biết chút chút.

Trong điều kiện của anh em mình, hàn không co rút theo kiểu công nghiệp là khá khó. Cũng không nên nặng nề về nó. Bác hàn xong rồi để mấy hôm cho bớt co rút rồi gia công thôi. Các tiểu xảo về hàn cho nó co bên nào, vênh bên nào thì đơn giản, các bác không chê thì em lại nhai lại mấy cái cũ rích này he he  :Smile:  Đơn giản lắm bác ạ, chả có cóc gì là cao siêu cả, trước em thấy các nhà máy họ hàn xong, luôn có một ông thợ già đi cầm cái đèn khò, khò lại cho các loại kết cấu bị cong vênh trở lại trạng thái mong muốn. Chả có thằng ma nào thích cái trò vớ vỉn này cả, em thì em thấy tội nghiệp các lão, em đi theo học thui. Đơn giản lắm bác ạ. Tất cả mớ kiến thức về hàn xì của em may lắm chỉ được mấy cái gạch đầu dòng là hết  :Smile: 

Vậy thôi, các bác bỏ công ra làm được phần điện, phay bào quá chuẩn rồi, thêm tí hàn xì cho nó đẹp như hàng ngoại, em nghĩ chỉ cần muốn là được, bất quá là dăm ba buổi tập hàn tẹo, tí mẹo vặt vớ vỉn, đâu có gì là khó khăn phải không ạ

----------

Luyến, taih2, writewin

----------


## Ga con

> Em không biết hàn que bác ạ, cái này em nói thật mặc dù em có tất cả các loại bằng cấp cao nhất về hàn que. Em chỉ được học, thi lấy bằng rồi vứt đấy, hàn tig và mig thì em biết chút chút.
> 
> Trong điều kiện của anh em mình, hàn không co rút theo kiểu công nghiệp là khá khó. Cũng không nên nặng nề về nó. Bác hàn xong rồi để mấy hôm cho bớt co rút rồi gia công thôi. Các tiểu xảo về hàn cho nó co bên nào, vênh bên nào thì đơn giản, các bác không chê thì em lại nhai lại mấy cái cũ rích này he he  Đơn giản lắm bác ạ, chả có cóc gì là cao siêu cả, trước em thấy các nhà máy họ hàn xong, luôn có một ông thợ già đi cầm cái đèn khò, khò lại cho các loại kết cấu bị cong vênh trở lại trạng thái mong muốn.


Hi bác, thế bác có luôn bằng 6G ạ  :Embarrassment: , công nhân thôi mà có bằng này trong ngành em làm lương trên bờ tháng >1.000-1.500$, còn đi biển thì tùy, có thể 100$ + 50$ allowance/ngày  :Big Grin: .

Cái hàng đỏ dưới: họ khò + kiểm tra nhiệt độ từ trước lúc hàn, đến sau khi hàn xong luôn bác, chứ đã hàn xong rồi mà khò thì chả còn tác dụng (nóng lên nó vào thế, nguội nó lại biến dạng), đặc biệt mấy mối hàn ring (hàn vòng xuyến, hàn mối tiếp giáp nhiều cột...) thì bó tay.

Ngày trước em sửa chữa robot hàn nhiều nên cũng biết tí chút chém với các bác cho vui ạ, không có ý gì khác.

Thanks.

----------

Luyến, Tuấn, writewin

----------


## vietnamcnc

Em có cái máy hàn Tig (Mig), mặt nạ hàn tự động...

Thế mà chẳng bao giờ tập hàn được đến nơi đến chốn....

Chỉ nửa buổi là mấy chỗ da không che phủ nó đỏ rộp lên... mắt thì sưng... mũi và họng thì viêm!!!!

Thế có phải là do tứ hành xung, dị ứng với món này không hả các bác?

----------

Gamo

----------


## Tuấn

> Hi bác, thế bác có luôn bằng 6G ạ , công nhân thôi mà có bằng này trong ngành em làm lương trên bờ tháng >1.000-1.500$, còn đi biển thì tùy, có thể 100$ + 50$ allowance/ngày .
> 
> Cái hàng đỏ dưới: họ khò + kiểm tra nhiệt độ từ trước lúc hàn, đến sau khi hàn xong luôn bác, chứ đã hàn xong rồi mà khò thì chả còn tác dụng (nóng lên nó vào thế, nguội nó lại biến dạng), đặc biệt mấy mối hàn ring (hàn vòng xuyến, hàn mối tiếp giáp nhiều cột...) thì bó tay.
> 
> Ngày trước em sửa chữa robot hàn nhiều nên cũng biết tí chút chém với các bác cho vui ạ, không có ý gì khác.
> 
> Thanks.


Hay quá, bác tiếp xúc nhiều với robot hàn thì bác tư vấn giúp bọn em nhé, bọn em đang chế mấy cái máy hàn orbital này nọ nhưng chỉ dựa trên nguyên lý hoạt động thôi, các chi tiết cụ thể thì mù mờ lắm ạ. Thanks bác.

Cái vụ dùng đèn khò xì sau khi hàn là xì khung máy cho hết cong vênh khi thợ hàn hàn xong bị biến dạng bác ạ. Hồi ấy em làm ở một nhà máy quốc phòng bên Tiệp khắc cũ, hàn các loại khung máy linh tinh, thằng nào hên thì khung nhỏ, thằng nào xui mà vớ được mấy cái mũi xe tăng thì đời ra cái tóp. Tôn mũi xe nó dày 7cm, sang phanh sạch sẽ, hàn ngấu lên chân rồi đắp tiếp, đắp tiếp như đổ thép vào chứ không phải hàn nữa. Xui nữa thì vớ phải kết cấu bắt buộc hàn leo, đường hàn to như cổ chân, xểnh ra nó chảy xệ xuống là toi đời. Không nhiều người hàn được đường này. Cao thủ nữa thì hai tay hai mỏ hàn, kéo từ hai bên lại....

Em bỏ cái nghề này từ năm 1990 lận, quay ra hàn ống ( chắc giống bên bác he he ) Lính bên em thi bằng hàn của liên đoàn hàn Koblenz cấp nên em cũng không rõ nó là G mấy ạ. Nó có mấy cái số sêry dài loằng ngoằng, lúc em nhớ lúc em quên  :Smile:  Đại khái bằng hàn ống vi sinh riêng, ống áp lực riêng....tất cả các bậc thợ cao nhất đều phải thi sạch he he  :Smile: 

Bác hàn ống dày, vật liệu oái oăm thì phải nung nóng là đúng rồi, còn anh em chế máy, thép thì cũng không có gì đặc biệt, hàn xong không sợ nứt mốt hàn như mấy cha hàn nhà máy nhiệt điện nên nung nóng vật liệu cũng không cần thiết ạ.

Hồi đầu mới làm, dạy nghề xong bọn em có cho thợ đi hàn thuê bên Seoul, lương thợ trừ vé máy bay, khách sạn, ăn nhậu, bia bọt gái gú bên A chịu còn được 500usd/người/ngày. 4 tuần về nước ăn chơi 1 lần, cũng vui. 

Đợt ấy có một kỷ niệm vui vui thế này, một anh bạn làm cùng không hề biết một câu ngoại ngữ nào, cá cược với một anh chàng thợ hàn người Thổ nhĩ kỳ 10usd về hàn tốc độ. Em đi đâu về thấy cả lũ bỏ làm, xúm xít hò reo như cái chợ bèn hỏi chúng mầy làm cái giề đấy. Anh bạn người Thổ là dân hàn lò nguyên tử 27 năm roài, thợ cao thủ thực sự. Anh bạn bên em thì mới học có 1 năm. Hai thằng cá cược với nhau kiểu gì em không biết, chỉ biết em hỏi anh bạn thì hắn bảo vậy, hỏi cha người Thổ hắn cũng nói y chang. Chúng nó lôi cái ống quan trọng nhất của nhà máy ra cá cược. Anh bạn bên em hàn xong ngần ấy mối hàn trong thời gian này nọ thì thằng kia mất 10 đô. Không kịp thì mất lại 10 đô cho nó. 

10 đô chỉ là số tiền rất nhỏ, 2 cốc cà phê máy tự động đã hết 9 đô rồi ( hình như là 10 000 uôn thì phải ạ ) Buổi tối đi bia bọt mỗi cốc bia cũng ngoài 2 chục đô. 

Thế là chúng nó bấm giờ, thằng Thổ thì nhảy lên đống balet hò reo, chọc thối, lũ còn lại thì túm tụm xung quanh, anh bạn kia thì hàn  :Smile: 

Được nửa thời gian, thằng Thổ nhảy xuống, xông vào giúp anh bạn em chuyển máy hàn khi hàn xong 1 mối. 

Kết cục thì thằng Thổ cười tít mắt đưa cho anh bạn em 10 đô. Tên này không dám cầm, em bảo cứ cầm đi, vui ấy mà. Thằng Thổ ra bắt tay chúc mừng, nó bảo chúc mừng mày gia nhập làng thợ hàn thế giới, em dịch lại, anh bạn em run run cầm tờ 10 đô đưa cho em, bảo công anh dạy em. Hì hì dạy dỗ cái đếch gì, hâm à ? chúc mừng chú mày đạt level thợ chuyên nghiệp.

Sau này thằng Thổ nói với em, nó biết anh bạn kia sẽ làm được nên nó mới cá, mới dám lôi cái đường ống quan trọng nhất ra mà đặt cược 10 đô. Cũng là một kỷ niệm khó quên trong những năm bọn em mặc đồng phục Việt nam, in chữ việt dắt nhau vác chuông đi oánh xứ người he he  :Smile:

----------

ABCNC, Ga con, Gamo, huyquynhbk, Luyến, nhatson, solero, taih2

----------


## ABCNC

Bác Tuấn làm 1 thớt hướng dẫn hàn cơ bản từ abc..cho dân DIY đi ạ.  :Smile:

----------

Gamo, taih2, thuhanoi, Tuấn

----------


## taih2

> Bác Tuấn làm 1 thớt hướng dẫn hàn cơ bản từ abc..cho dân DIY đi ạ.


Được vậy thì còn gì bằng bác Tuấn ợ. Cơ mà bác kể chuyện hay thật, em khoái  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác Tuấn làm 1 thớt hướng dẫn hàn cơ bản từ abc..cho dân DIY đi ạ.





> Được vậy thì còn gì bằng bác Tuấn ợ. Cơ mà bác kể chuyện hay thật, em khoái


Cám ơn các bác, em sẽ làm một cái chi tiết khi em hàn cái cột Z cho vuông với bệ Y ạ

----------


## Luyến

Bác Tuấn làm si phọ em nhá dậy em Hàn. Công Việc hiện tại của em phụ thuộc vào mấy bác thợ già lên cũng chán.  :Big Grin: .

Đổi chủ đề khác đi mấy bác.  Trước đến nay có mấy bác sơ sánh cột điện, rháp ét phen. Với máy cnc rồi qua tìm hiểu em thấy đinh tán có cả một quy trình cộng nghệ đó ạ. Thực hiện đúng thao tác đinh tán cũng đáng phải nể đó ạ.

----------


## thuhanoi

Đinh tán có chỗ nó đúc bằng lửa nhôm (bột nhôm trộn với bột sắt oxyt). Nếu tải rung động mạnh đinh tán là số 1

----------

Luyến

----------


## Nam CNC

Đổi chủ đề gì đây bác Luyến , đây là thớt của chú WW viết về cái máy của chú ấy đi Lào , nên chờ đợi tiếp để xem sản phẩm, tự nhiên bác chưa hiểu mô tê gì nhận xét kém bền làm chi làm cho anh em lạm bàn lạc chủ đề trong thớt... bác Thắng tranh thủ post bài nhé.

----------

writewin

----------


## Luyến

Anh em có đóng góp mới vui.
Wm nói thật nhé em cũng là người bán máy. Em post lên các bác vào càng chém gío nhiều én càng xướng.  Em chẳng thấy thế là sờ pham đâu.

----------


## writewin

@chú hòe: bột nhôm với oxit sắt ( fe2o3) cái này dùng trong phản ứng nhiệt nhôm ah, dùng trong công nghệ cắt hoặc hàn ray tàu trong các điều kiện khó khăn ah, vì khi phản ứng sảy ra, nhiệt độ lên đến tầm 5k2 độ, em thì hay dùng 2 món này trộn với kno3 và đường để làm pháo với lựu đạn khói ah, ^^

thôi em chuyển chủ đề ko bàn đến vụ hàn với bắt ốc nửa, vì kiểu nào cũng có ưu và nhược điểm riêng thôi, tùy vào điều kiện của mổi đơn vị mà chọn phương pháp thực hiện phù hợp với mình thôi, 

chuyển đến phần tủ điện, nếu nói khung cơ khí là thân xác thì tủ điện chính là cái đầu của máy nên cũng ko kém phần quang trọng, mà em thấy phần này chẳng thấy ai úp hình cái tủ và nội thất bên trong lên (VD anh Hải blu, anh Luyến, ....),  kem sole rô vừa rồi cũng úp cái tủ chuẩn JAV và vài bác khác tủ nhìn rất hần hố, tủ em làm xong rồi, còn phần rút dây cho gọn là xog, mai chụp hình rồi chém cho vui và cũng nhau lên lever

chà chà anh luyến h mới tìm hiểu ưu và nhược điểm của đinh ốc mà chưa j chê kiểu này rồi

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Luyến

không chê kiểu bắt ốc thắng ơi. Máy phay giường của mình trục Y bắt đến 200 con vặn cale 32 kìa.

----------


## solero

Úp tủ điện lên để anh em chém Thắng ơi.

----------


## lkcnc

Update thường xuyên lên nào thắng ơi

----------


## CKD

Về kỹ thuật mình nghĩ anh em tham gia chém cho vui.. sau đó rút tỉa được ít kinh nghiệm.
Chứ muốn bàn sâu vào thì thường bị chia thành 2 trường phái, kinh nghiệm thực tiễn và hàn lâm học thuật. Do đa phần anh em học & hành là môn khác nhau nên trường phái thứ 2 khá khập khiễn, người nói đôi khi cũng chỉ lý thuyết, kinh nghiệm không nhiều. Trường phái thứ 1 thì thường chứng minh bằng thực tế, quan sát trực quan nhưng lại thiếu kiểm chứng đo đạt vì thường thiếu điều kiện & không cần thiết. Trong chế tạo máy thì thường phục vụ nhu cầu dân dụng nên đòi hỏi cũng không cao.. do đó việc thiết kế và chế tạo thường không được xem trọng. Trừ trường hợp có ý định làm & nhân bản thì mới chịu khó đầu tư chất xám để tính quy trình sao cho có thể nhân bản dễ dàng. Các yếu tố kỹ thuật sâu như độ bền & tin cậy khi vận hành thường căn cứ vào niềm tin là chính.

Ngay cả phần điện cũng thế.. đa phần anh em chúng ta cố mà làm theo chuẩn công nghiệp nhưng nhìn tới nhìn lui.. còn lâu mới tới. Ngay cả nhiều bác làm trong điện công nghiệp mà phần nhiều là lắp cái tủ còn chưa được chuẩn. Vì sao.. mình nghĩ là CHI PHÍ và NHU CẦU  :Smile: .

Mà không sao.. dù sao gần với chuẩn công nghiệp cũng tốt rồi. Nhất là mấy môn sau hoàn toàn có thể làm được.
- Bố trí.
- Phân nhóm.
- Lựa chọn thiết bị phù hợp.
Còn mấy cái vụ như sơ đồ, màu dây, đánh số.. thì trước mắt chỉ làm tăng chi phí mà hiệu quả mang lại thì khá mơ hồ. Chủ yếu mấy cái này với tủ phức tạp thì lợi điểm rất lớn. Bảo trì bảo dưỡng sau này thuận tiện hơn.

----------

writewin

----------


## writewin

hự lâu ngày mới vào lại cái bài này h mới chú ý 200 con ốc dùng cờ lê 32, xưởng em xưởng cơ khí mà dùng đến cờ lê 30 là gần như lớn nhất rồi, lớn hơn em dùng mỏ lết răng cho khoẻ, ốc đó to bắt j lắm thế anh, em nhớ máy anh là máy đổ bê tông mà, em khoái kiểu bắt ốc và ốc to, anh cho em ít hình mở mang trí óc với ^^, để biết đường mà bắt chước làm theo, vì máy lớn hơn em cũng chỉ dự định dùng ốc m14 ( cờ lê 22) hoặc ốc 16 ( cờ lê 24) là hết cở rồi, 

ốp cái hình tủ điện cho tí hoành tráng, nói chung cũng đủ các tiêu chí như phân vùng, phân nhóm, thiết bị thì lựa chọn khá phù hợp rồi, đi dây gọn gàn và có đánh dấu các vị trí đặt biệt và có phần bảo vệ cho biến tần tránh thay đổi phụ tải  khi đã bật nguồn, nói chung là gần như đầy đủ để em nó an tâm làm việc lâu dài trên đất anh em bạn lào







mặt tiền nè



he he cái này mới nguy hiểm ^^ 



và càng nguy hiểm hơn ^^



vui nhất là đóng lô gô cty mình lên máy ^^, đang cho anh em sơn lại cái khung máy có dòng "Make In Việt Nam" cho máu ^^

máy đang test tốc độ ban đầu và khung đang sơn, sơn xong test xong up ^^

----------


## Tuấn

Không thể bấm like bác chủ được, cái logo khắc trên miếng nhôm lem nhem quá thể, 2 miếng nhôm 2 bên còn tệ hơn, thà không khắc còn hơn

----------


## Gamo

À, có cách nào khắc đẹp ko bác?

Chắc của bác WW bị đất rớt vào nên trông bẩn bẩn?

----------


## Luyến

> hự lâu ngày mới vào lại cái bài này h mới chú ý 200 con ốc dùng cờ lê 32, xưởng em xưởng cơ khí mà dùng đến cờ lê 30 là gần như lớn nhất rồi, lớn hơn em dùng mỏ lết răng cho khoẻ, ốc đó to bắt j lắm thế anh, em nhớ máy anh là máy đổ bê tông mà, em khoái kiểu bắt ốc và ốc to, anh cho em ít hình mở mang trí óc với ^^, để biết đường mà bắt chước làm theo, vì máy lớn hơn em cũng chỉ dự định dùng ốc m14 ( cờ lê 22) hoặc ốc 16 ( cờ lê 24) là hết cở rồi,  ^^


với trí óc của bác thì cần gì phải nhìn hình anh của em để mở mang. ốc như nào dùng cale như vậy chứ sao dùng mỏ lết răng ??

----------


## thuhanoi

> Không thể bấm like bác chủ được, cái logo khắc trên miếng nhôm lem nhem quá thể, 2 miếng nhôm 2 bên còn tệ hơn, thà không khắc còn hơn


Phương án để trở thành mướt mơ là ma-tit màu vào và đánh bóng lại - nhưng hình như tiêu chí của Thắng là máy cày mà, nó phải như vậy  :Big Grin: 

@ww: cái phích điện ai lại lắp ngược vậy hỉ

----------

Gamo

----------


## ABCNC

Về mặt cơ khí thì 2 bánh răng trong logo của bác có chạy đc ko? Nếu chưa đẹp thì ít nhất nó phải có logic chút, hi, ra biển lớn hình ảnh cty quan trọng lém, chúc bác thành công

----------

Gamo, writewin

----------


## anhxco

Bộ nguồn trong tủ điện thông số thế nào vậy T?

----------


## Nam CNC

Đã đưa máy lên đây khoe thì cũng không thể nào tránh bị soi , nhưng bị soi ra lỗi đúng thì cố gắng tiếp thu và cải tiến nhé chú ...... Em chỉ thích 1 điều thôi "đơn giản nhưng phải tinh tế" chứ lấy tiêu chí đơn giản .... trâu hay cày cuốc gì đó mà lem nhem thì không được.


Đã là nhà sản xuất máy mà em dám cá với bác Thắng đồ nghề của chú còn ít hơn em hehehe.

----------

writewin

----------


## Mr.L

@a Nam : đồ nghề nhiều quá hehehehe lên hốt  về thoai ^^

----------

Gamo

----------


## solero

Tủ điện sai khí động học hết rồi. Thằng nào nóng nhiều phải để lên trên (thằng VFD nóng nhất thì cho nó lên trên cùng). Driver alpha phải lắp theo chiều dọc chứ ngang thế nó om khí không thoát được driver bị nóng lâu ảnh hưởng đến tuổi thọ của link kiện.

Khắc trên nhôm thì nên khắc lại lần 2 để phoi bay ra hết + bóng sạch nữa.

----------

anhcos, taih2, writewin

----------


## anhcos

> he he cái này mới nguy hiểm ^^ 
> 
> 
> 
> và càng nguy hiểm hơn ^^


Cái này thì nguy hiểm quá rồi ww, chắc bác muốn ghi chữ Contact chứ không phải là Contract đâu.





> Tủ điện sai khí động học hết rồi. Thằng nào nóng nhiều phải để lên trên (thằng VFD nóng nhất thì cho nó lên trên cùng). Driver alpha phải lắp theo chiều dọc chứ ngang thế nó om khí không thoát được driver bị nóng lâu ảnh hưởng đến tuổi thọ của link kiện.
> 
> Khắc trên nhôm thì nên khắc lại lần 2 để phoi bay ra hết + bóng sạch nữa.


Driver nào cũng như thế chứ phải không cụ kem.

----------

Gamo, writewin

----------


## solero

> Driver nào cũng như thế chứ phải không cụ kem.


Ý em là em chỉ đống Driver alpha trong tủ. Còn hầu hết thiết bị đóng gói như trên đều phải lắp  dọc theo chiều đối lưu không khí hi hi

----------

anhcos

----------


## writewin

anh Nam nói đúng, đã đưa lên đây thì chắc chắn bị soi, và đó cũng chính là điều em cần để hoàn thiện máy mình hơn, nên càng bị soi thì càng vui ah ^^, tiêu chí máy em là ko cần phải che chắn j nhiều nhưng vẩn thể hiện dc nét đẹp và độ cứng vững của các chi tiết cơ khí, khi khách nhìn vào là cảm thấy độ cứng vững của máy ngay, và tất nhiên là ko thể len nhem dc

@anh cos: chết cha em ghi sai từ đó hả, que ghê, hehe để mai sửa lại vì cái đó mới mẩu thử và ướm lên thôi

@anh Tuấn:  em dùng nhôm 5 nhôm dẻo nên hơi nham nhở ^^, còn 2 cái tản nhiệt kia thằng ku em nó mới trít và ướm lên xem thế nào chưa kịp làm j thêm đã bị em chộp ^^, để e làm lại vì đằng nào cũng sai chính rả rồi, hehe

@anh CNC ABC: 2 cái bánh răng đó ko cùng thông số anh ah, khi áp hình bánh răng lớn vào chử G và ghép chung vào thì thấy hơi vướng nên ku em vẽ lô go để nhỏ lại, thấy cũng dc nên em cho qua luôn, vì đây là phiên bản đầu tiên em dưới danh nghĩa này cái j đầu cũng có sai sót và em cũng gần hết thời gian nên chấp nhận cho qua và sẽ chĩnh sửa lại ở các phiên bản sau 

@ chú Hoè: cái phích để gần đất quá nên ko để ng lại dc nên phải để thế với lại có cái nắp mở ra đóng cái kịch vào, hehe nguy hiểm lắm

@anh cơ ít sờ: bộ nguồn đó nguồn 24v 14A anh ah, em còn mấy bộ nè anh cần ko, 

@thím du: bộ biến tần đó có quạt thổi lên nên T dùng gió của nó để lấy 1 phân nhiệt của bộ nguồn 24 phía trên luôn, do góc chụp hình ko rỏ nên du ko thấy phía trên bên hông phải có 1 quạt hút hơi nóng ra, nhiệm vụ lấy hơi nóng từ VFD và nguồn ra và cũng hút phần nhiệt của 3 bộ alfa phía bên kia toả ra ( nên ko có ùn nhiệt lại như du nói) , lúc đầu dự định gắn thêm 1 quạt để lấy nhiệt cưởng bức từ 3 bộ driver nhưng 2 ngày test vừa rồi, 1 ngày chạy hơn 10h liên tục, rờ tay vào thấy ấm ấm nên chắc cũng ko cần thêm, tủ điện này về phân vùng cũng như đi dây đánh số, các chức năng an toàn và đối lưu T thấy làm khá đúng ^^, phần nhiệt chỉ là đối lưu thôi, chứ dùng từ khí động học thì ghê gớm quá 

mai up hình mấy sản phẩm test lên chơi, tuy bây h mấy đại ca làm máy nhìn vào thì chỉ là đồ chơi, nhưng test thử máy mà lấy tiền thật đó, ha ha, nhất cử lưỡng tiện, ah quên nhất cử tam tiện, em dạy cho thằng cháu của chủ đầu tư làm, vừa làm vừa học kinh nghiệm thực tế luôn để sau này làm ko sợ, với lại dạy như thế nhanh tiếp thu nhất

----------

anhcos

----------


## writewin

@anh luyến: em nói thật đây chứ anh, hiện có khách đang đặt em máy 1833 ăn kim loại em dự định làm khung hàn kết hợp với bắt ốc, nếu dc anh chia sẻ ít hình thì khoẻ hơn nhiều vì làm máy to ăn kim loại cở này anh cũng đã từng làm và cũng có kinh nghiệm rồi ah,

----------


## blueocean

Máy 1833 đúng ăn kim loại thì thuộc hàng khủng rồi... Hóng.
PS: nghỉ giữa hiệp M-M
À, cái phích cắm đó ở mình có bán ko T?

----------


## solero

> @thím du: bộ biến tần đó có quạt thổi lên nên T dùng gió của nó để lấy 1 phân nhiệt của bộ nguồn 24 phía trên luôn, do góc chụp hình ko rỏ nên du ko thấy phía trên bên hông phải có 1 quạt hút hơi nóng ra, nhiệm vụ lấy hơi nóng từ VFD và nguồn ra và cũng hút phần nhiệt của 3 bộ alfa phía bên kia toả ra ( nên ko có ùn nhiệt lại như du nói) , lúc đầu dự định gắn thêm 1 quạt để lấy nhiệt cưởng bức từ 3 bộ driver nhưng 2 ngày test vừa rồi, 1 ngày chạy hơn 10h liên tục, rờ tay vào thấy ấm ấm nên chắc cũng ko cần thêm, tủ điện này về phân vùng cũng như đi dây đánh số, các chức năng an toàn và đối lưu T thấy làm khá đúng ^^, phần nhiệt chỉ là đối lưu thôi, chứ dùng từ khí động học thì ghê gớm quá


Mợ Thắng tính vậy là chưa ngoong rồi. Nếu thế thì để VFD lên trên, bên dưới để nguồn thì khí mát sẽ qua nguồn rồi mới đi lên VFD. 

P/s còn vụ ngắt điện máy tính dừng hôm trước thím bảo mợ triển khai chưa?

----------


## Gamo

Vụ ngắt điện máy tính dừng là sao hả mấy thím?

----------


## solero

> Vụ ngắt điện máy tính dừng là sao hả mấy thím?


Vụ này ...                                          bí mật.

----------


## anhcos

Mình xài laptop, đang chạy máy mà mất điện thì phải thêm cái dừng khẩn cấp để mach3 nó dừng theo, nhưng mà chưa có làm được.
Không biết có giống với thứ mấy bác đang bàn không nữa.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Khoa C3

Nếu láp tóp thì đơn giản mà bác, Nút Estop cấp nguồn không liên quan tới máy tính, trạng thái NC, khi mất điện Mach3 tự dừng.
Máy bàn thì lấy nguồn 5v hoặc 12v của máy nuôi 1 role liên quan tới cấp nguồn cho Driver, điện máy tính mất thì driver cũng ngồi chơi.

----------

anhcos

----------


## Nam CNC

nếu cúp điện tổng thể thì dù có thể xác định được dòng lệnh dừng thì động cơ nó chỉ dừng theo kiểu không có điện , sau khi bật điện lại nó ngậm điện chính xác vị trí khi cúp hay không ? đồ gỗ thì tàm tàm chứ kim loại để lại dấu vết ngay tức khắc , không lẽ lại xài công tắc hành trình xác định điểm 0 và di chuyển đến nói muốn đến rồi chạy tiếp ??? nói chung nghe nói nhiều chứ chưa thấy ai giải quyết triệt để ???? có bác nào giúp em không ?


khi có điện chạy lại nhớ chèn thêm vài dòng lệnh chứ lúc Z âm mà chạy tiếp thì nát mặt liền chứ không chơi.

----------


## thuhanoi

Nếu chạy gỗ mấy bác bắt đầu tại biên (mép) cho an toàn. Tìm lệnh có x nhỏ hoặc lớn nhất nhé. Cẩnthận hơn thì test thử với z cao

----------


## writewin

@thím du: cũng chưa làm đến đâu Du ah, đang dụ khị lão khách Lào, mà chưa thấy phản hồi j cả, với lại chạy gổ, cúp điện T vẩn chạy lại bình thường cho dù mất tọa độ, tất nhiên là có 1 vệt rất nhỏ nhưng đối với gổ thì ko thành vấn đề nên cũng ko nói thêm với khách về vụ này, vụ cúp điện này làm lắp trên máy kim loại thì ngon, 


tiếp tiếp ^^

tình hình dạo này sức khỏe có phần đi xuống nghiêm trọng, càng cố gắn thì tình hình càng tồi tệ và 1 tuần đầu óc lung tung tay chân rả rời nên ko làm j dc nhiều cả toàn chạy gổ với dạy học rồi test máy nên cố úp cái hình sản phẩm máy mới làm trong quá trình test máy 1 ngày chạy liên tục trên 10h và liên tục gần 3 ngày dc như vậy ^^, 1 mũi tên trúng 3 đích ( test máy, dạy học, kiếm tiền )



hình phật Quang Âm ở giửa dc thợ tỉa tay lại 1 tí ^^ là trông có hồn ngay ^^



mấy ngày nay khách tự khá tốt rồi mai đi chuyển hàng rồi nhận ít đồ về cho khách làm với kiếm thêm tí tiền cho mấy thằng học việc có tiền ăn ^^

----------

